# GT Scotland Meet 11th June



## Derekh929

Hi guys n girls good breakfast meet in Aberdeenshire 10am this Sunday at Tree house cafe Echt Aberdeenshire
Always some great cars at it and good crowd, I will be heading over and hopefully meeting up with some of the guys on bimmerposts, anyone on here going or did not know about the event?


----------



## Kerr

Just reading the news that there's been a serious accident nearby today. 

The rumours are it was one of the cars at the meet?


----------



## Fraser911

Looks like a 3 series beemer. Looks really bad. Hope the 2 injured are okay


----------



## Derekh929

Fraser911 said:


> Looks like a 3 series beemer. Looks really bad. Hope the 2 injured are okay


Yes this just happened when we left had to turn back lots of people were on the scene to help believe it was a young guy in his M2 , i hope they they are ok never good to see this.
The road must of been closed just after that we took really bad single track road out.
Lets just hope they are not to seriously injured does not look great, i wondered when i came out as was know body taking video's was supprised they must have run down the road.
The roads were wet in the tree lined parts but dry where the sun got to them so easy to catch someone out


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully they aren't too bad. The news doesn't sound good.


----------



## Derekh929

This does not look good at all look at the big tree that's over the road, shocked

https://stv.tv/news/north/1390949-two-people-cut-from-car-after-serious-road-accident/


----------



## Fraser911

Ohhh..... that does bot look good.


----------



## Razormck

Hope everyone is ok. Cars can be replaced . Never nice to see.


----------



## Derekh929

Just seen on TV news that a 22 year old male and 20 year old female both in hospital with serious injuries terrible news, I just hope they make a full recovery


----------



## Kerr

The police are appealing for witnesses for this. 

The road has been closed all day. I wonder if that is because of the trees he has wiped out, or the police have conducted an investigation predicting a potential fatal. 

There is a few people reporting his driving was unacceptable. Shame to see two young ones so badly injured.


----------



## Soul boy 68

That is shocking, at age of 22, the car is way to powerful to handle with such inexperience. Hope they both pull through.


----------



## Blackroc

More images:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.thescottishsun.co.uk/news/1134096/car-crash-inverurie-b9119/amp/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Just seen some footage on FB and the car did a fly past the event entrance where the people were filming and knowing the road and the fact it was wet in shaded parts in the tree's and seeing how fast they looked to be travelling, they had little to no chance to make the corner IMHO.
I just hope they pull through


----------



## Kerr

This is the M2 right before the accident.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156241604909278&id=500494277&__tn__=R

He's going at some speed. Luckily he didn't lose control earlier and wipe out any spectators.


----------



## Fraser911

He was going at some speed... any news on them?


----------



## Derekh929

No not heard anything about their conditions at all, just hope they both pull through as horrible to see this happen.


----------



## Cookies

Good lord, he was flat! I sincerely hope they're recovering, but driving like that, it was a matter of time. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Just watched the video - that there is a Darwin Award winner.

Its one thing getting a little carried away, but that is criminally dangerous driving, past spectators and past a public entrance.

Luckily no spectators got hit. I am guessing the female passenger was an innocent victim.


----------



## rob267

Jesus. They are lucky to be alive. 
We all like to show off time to time. But the speed he was going was ridiculous. Hope they pull though. Lessoned learned hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

There is a video of the mess left behind after the crash in this link.

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...people-trapped-vehicle-crash-north-east-road/

That's some amount of damage. Looks like the M2 stood up very well to the impact it much have been considering the speed and damage.

Derek, I noticed you on one of the YouTube videos exiting the car park.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> There is a video of the mess left behind after the crash in this link.
> 
> https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...people-trapped-vehicle-crash-north-east-road/
> 
> That's some amount of damage. Looks like the M2 stood up very well to the impact it much have been considering the speed and damage.
> 
> Derek, I noticed you on one of the YouTube videos exiting the cat park.


Yes shocked how well the car stood up if im honest, was that not a video from March event? as only one video up for the latest one and I see its been ended before the accident very wise, not to post it up under the circumstances


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Yes shocked how well the car stood up if im honest, was that not a video from March event? as only one video up for the latest one and I see its been ended before the accident very wise, not to post it up under the circumstances


It is from 3 months ago. :wall:

The dates YouTube videos were posted have stopped appearing on the title for me for some reason. I assumed it was the same, but I see looking at the guy's other videos it was March.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> It is from 3 months ago. :wall:
> 
> The dates YouTube videos were posted have stopped appearing on the title for me for some reason. I assumed it was the same, but I see looking at the guy's other videos it was March.


you are getting on a bit so can be excused from these sort of mistakes know


----------



## Derekh929

this was just posted on GT Scotland FB by Treehouse Café, seems they have pulled through and on road of recovery according to this post on FB.

always look forward to GT Scotland Sundays with Forest Cafe and hope we will host many more in the future. Our understanding as of today is that both the driver of the BMW and his girlfriend are on the mend, and we wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kerr

The young guy with the M2 was up in court today.

https://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/fp...-after-speeding-on-north-east-road-at-112mph/


----------



## Derekh929

7 Year ban , only time I have seen that is with repeated drink driving or driving without licence a few times, I think the videos and people as side of road were compelling.
We all make mistakes in our life and that has some major impact on two young lives, I think if there had been a fatality he would have been in jail for sure.
I see the meets are starting in April again but under Full throttle I'm sure there was a tie up but a may be wrong.
I spoke to the guy the run GT when a charity event last year at the GTM in Alford he said that he had not been banned from the event and had just lost interest in it all but wanted to start it again in the future, I think another at Fennel in May that will likely be good


----------

